# Look at this baby in Lancaster CA



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...=a.39917632317.49451.733107317&type=1&theater
Lancaster, CA - A3656719. This is "Skye", she is 6 years old although she looks like she could be 15. She is a miniature Poodle DUMPED here by her owners. She appears to be partially blind but seems fine otherwise. She is in ISO. Someone please step up.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh she is precious. A good bath, lots of love and a nice sofa to cuddle on....praying she finds just that.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Rescued!!!!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Sooooo glad to hear she's been rescued, poor baby!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

YEAH, rescued!!!!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Oh, that's great. Hope she got a really loving home where she can be spoiled for the rest of her life...she deserves it.*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Fantastic. god bless this little one and the person who will love her.*
*You Know when i see rescues i just bust out in tears.*


----------

